# Wisconsin, Green Bay area needs players



## Rab-Ka-La (Aug 19, 2007)

Wisconsin, Green Bay area needs players for table top games. 

We have a Wednesday game that is looking for more players. New campaign start set in the Forgotten Realms. Players are starting 2nd level characters near the Dalelands. Currently have 4 players, but would like 1 or 2 more.

Sunday Game needs players! A new D&D campaign will be starting in September. None of the details are set in stone yet. Looking for input by prospective players. We have 3 definite dependable players (no overlap with Wednesday group), but need a few more. All are welcome.


----------



## thegreyman (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey, 

I'm a gamer down in Appleton.  What is the approximate time frame/age grouping for the game on Sunday?  Would this be an every week Sunday game?

Thanks!


----------



## thegreyman (Sep 5, 2007)

*nudge*


----------

